# How close can male and female cages be?



## AngelaH

Hi,
I'm bringing in a male rescue soon (person moved out and left him behind ), my other 2 are girls, and I don't have a lot of space. I'm well aware of not letting them interact or play together etc., and having a quarantine period. 

What I'm concerned about is that I know females can get induced ovulation when they are around a male, and I need to know how far apart do the cages have to be? Is right next to each other too close? Same room okay? 

Thank you! I just want what's best for all of them.


----------



## Melanie G.

When I had a male and female there cages were pretty close to one another. I didn't have any problems with that set up.
Thanks for rescuing that hedgehog- how can someone just leave him behind? Poor guy.


----------



## Nancy

As long as there is a solid wall between them they can be right beside each other. The cages must have a lid and be both escape and enter proof.


----------



## Melanie G.

Really? They actually need a wall between them? My two were in separate cages but pretty much side by side for 2 years and they were fine.
I'm starting to think I'm not such a great hedgehog mom...


----------



## Darcyroach

I think was Nancy meant was that et can be in the same room just make sure there is no way of them escaping and meeting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nancy

If they are in a wire cage and side by side they can see, smell and touch each other which can induce the female to ovulate and sexually frustrate the male. I have heard of cases where chinchillas house in wire cages side by side have actually managed to mate. 

By wall, I mean a piece of plywood, or coroplast not an actual wall.


----------



## Melanie G.

Huh- the things I learn! Mason and Molly were not divided by anything and they actually got along really well- I could let them play in the same area (supervised of course) and they wouldn't bother one another. Guess I lucked out!


----------



## nikki

Melanie you did luck out, even supervised they can breed in a few seconds before you have time to separate them, that's why we always say to never let them have play time together.


----------



## AngelaH

Thank you for responding! Most definitely will have them in secure cages! It's just a small room and I was hoping to not have to expand and start using a second room


----------



## Nancy

They will be fine being in the same room. 

At one time I had up to 39 adults plus babies living in a 10 x 20 room. Moms and babies were in bins at one end of the room, the others were in stacked cage condos kind of like bookshelves. :smile:


----------

